
Watch [Best Buy] Write [Their] New API Documentation - ecaron
https://medium.com/best-buy-developers/watch-us-write-our-new-api-documentation-36051f794138
======
ecaron
Yes, I'm not happy with this article's title. Basically I thought that Mailjet
made a brilliant choice in open sourcing the process of crafting their API
documentation[1], and Best Buy has decided to follow suit.

[1] [https://www.mailjet.com/blog/introducing-new-mailjet-api-
gui...](https://www.mailjet.com/blog/introducing-new-mailjet-api-guides/)

~~~
ngarnier
Hey Eric, I'm a developer evangelist at Mailjet and we're so happy you loved
it! Thanks a lot for the kind words.

